# Meltdown und Spectre: Gratis-Schnelltest veröffentlicht



## Darkmoon76 (11. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Meltdown und Spectre: Gratis-Schnelltest veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Meltdown und Spectre: Gratis-Schnelltest veröffentlicht*


----------



## Rabowke (11. Januar 2018)

... hmhm, hier im Büro hab ich einen AMD irgendwas Prozessor. Das Tool gestartet, es lief kurz ... zack, Programm abgeschmiert. 

Ist das jetzt ein Zeichen das mein PC sicher ist?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2018)

spectre - ja
meltdown - nein 

intel core i3 - irgendwas (laptop)


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spectre - ja
> meltdown - nein



Dito
Core i5 3570k


----------



## Loosa (11. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xeon irgendwas.


----------



## zMike (11. Januar 2018)

Ja bei mir auch Fehlermeldung XEON 1230v3. Laut MS Powershellscript CVE-2817-5754 Meltdown alles gepatched CVE-2017-5715 Spectre nur injection mitigation aktiviert.


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2018)

Keine Version fuer MAC OS? Die laufen doch inzwischen auch alle auf Intel Prozessoren.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Keine Version fuer MAC OS? Die laufen doch inzwischen auch alle auf Intel Prozessoren.



Es ist ein kostenloses kleines Tool von Ashampoo, die machen glaube ich nur Windows. 

Auf meinem Notebook lieft das Tool übrigens auch nicht, kam eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Keine Version fuer MAC OS? Die laufen doch inzwischen auch alle auf Intel Prozessoren.



Apple betrifft das genauso.


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2018)

Yepp, das denke ich eben auch. Sollte aber auch keine Kritik an Ashampoo sein. Cool, dass sie ueberhaupt so ein Prog zur Verfuegung stellen. Ich dachte nur ich frag mal.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spectre - ja
> meltdown - nein



Intel i7-2600 @ 3.40Ghz


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Die Verantwortlichen..verarschen die Bürger nach Strich und Faden.. Auch Fachleute fallen auf den Sicherheitswahn rein..  Es gibt schlicht keine Sicherheit! Ob ihr das Glaubt oder nicht!  Sogar Linux ist nicht Sicher trotz angeblicher besseren Sicherheitskonzept, was aber alleine durch die eigenen Tools locker ausgehebelt wird wie "Bildschirmleseprogramme"  Remoteprozesse usw. die ruhig versucht werden kann zu Deinstallieren, sich aber nicht wirklich deaktivieren lassen  Und selbst Firewall und alle Schutzmaßnahmen laufen ins Leere, den die Programme warten nur bis der Rechner Online geht und Telefoniert nach Hause Oft über den eigen Browser


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Deshalb ist ein Befehl  oder soll ich sagen  angeblicher Systemfehler .. das den Prozessor auslesen kann schon als total Normal anzusehen 
ohne Betriebssystem auch kein Hack


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen..verarschen die Bürger nach Strich und Faden.. Auch Fachleute fallen auf den Sicherheitswahn rein..  Es gibt schlicht keine Sicherheit!



Ich würde eher sagen Sicherheit ist realitv. Es kommt immer auf den Aufwand an, den ein Angreifer betreiben muss. Der sollte ausreichend groß sein, um das ganze unattraktiv zu machen. Gilt in der analogen Welt ganz genau so.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen..verarschen die Bürger nach Strich und Faden..


 Wer sind denn "die Verantwortlichen", und womit und warum verarschen die "die Bürger" ? ^^ 




> Auch Fachleute fallen auf den Sicherheitswahn rein.


 welcher Wahn? ^^  Und meinst du mit "Fachleuten" jetzt CPU-Entwickler? Software-Entwickler? Journalisten? Ich bekomme nichts von einem "Wahn" mit - es wird lediglich darüber berichtet, was man tun kann, um neu entdeckte Lücken zu schließen und was man allgemein tun kann, damit die eigenen Daten so sicher wie möglich sind, ohne dass man dafür einen Riesenaufwand und ein Informatikstudium braucht.



> .  Es gibt schlicht keine Sicherheit! Ob ihr das Glaubt oder nicht!


 wer behauptet das denn? ^^ Jeder Vollidiot weiß, dass man nie zu 100% sicher ist - es könnte ja schließlich auch einer in Dein Haus einbrechen und dich dann mit einer Waffe zwingen, Deine Daten vom PC und die Passwörter freizugeben...     allerdings kann man als Durchschnittsbürger mit den Tipps und wenn man die passenden Patches und Tools sowie ein wenig Hirneinsatz beim PC-Nutzen zu 99,99999% vermeiden, dass irgendwas vom PC "geklaut" wird, mit dem der "Hacker" einen Schaden anrichten kann.



> Sogar Linux ist nicht Sicher trotz angeblicher besseren Sicherheitskonzept


 wird das denn echt behauptet? Was ich so gehört hab war lediglich, dass Linux sicherER sei, vor allem weil so wenig Leute Linux auf einem PC/Laptop nutzen, dass es sich kaum lohnt, in Blaue hinein Viren&co zu programmieren und sie zB als spam-Mails zu versenden.


----------



## Loosa (11. Januar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Gilt in der analogen Welt ganz genau so.



Jupp. Nach dem Motto ist bei uns auch das Büro gesichert. Kleine Firma, aber mal ab vom Alarm sind dort Sicherheitsfenster, Sicherheitstüren, am Serverraum extra fette Tür, ...
Das kann man _alles_ überwinden. Es geht aber darum es einem Einbrecher unattraktiv _genug_ zu machen. Dabei geht es um (zusammenaddierte) Sekunden bevor er sich ein leichteres Ziel sucht. Jede Hürde hilft.

Wenn es jemand gezielt auf dich abgesehen hat ist wohl kein Rechner sicher. Aber es wäre reichlich dämlich deswegen gar nichts zu tun und zum leichten Beifang zu werden.


Für hundertprozentige Sicherheit gelten nach wie vor die drei goldenen Regeln des Kryptographen Robert Morris:

do not own a computer
do not power it on
and do not use it


----------



## Nud3l-88 (11. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dito
> Core i5 3570k



Ich habe genau den gleichen Prozessor. Meiner ist laut Test allerdings sowohl für spectre, als auch für meltdown anfällig.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2018)

Nud3l-88 schrieb:


> Ich habe genau den gleichen Prozessor. Meiner ist laut Test allerdings sowohl für spectre, als auch für meltdown anfällig.



Hmm, kann ja an allem Möglichen liegen. Ich nutze z.B. Windows 10 Pro auf dem Rechner, das ist auf aktuellem Stand. Habe ein Gigabyte Z77 Mainboard und einmal irgendwann vor Urzeiten auch ein BIOS Update gemacht. Dazu halt eine Radeon Grafikkarte und kein NVidia. Auch Firefox, Chrome und Vivaldi sind aktuell.


----------



## suggysug (11. Januar 2018)

Intel i7 5960x (Haswell-E)

Spectre - Verwundbar
Meltdown - Nicht verwundbar

Hmm aber wenn ich das so sehe ist es auf den meisten Prozessoren so.
Mal sehn was bei meinem Rechner von der Freundin kommt da ist noch mein alter i7 990x (Westmere) drin


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wer sind denn "die Verantwortlichen", und womit und warum verarschen die "die Bürger" ? ^^
> 
> Ja warum  und von wem ,werden die Bürger , Kunden, Verbraucher, etc Verarscht
> welcher Wahn? ^^  Und meinst du mit "Fachleuten" jetzt CPU-Entwickler? Software-Entwickler? Journalisten? Ich bekomme nichts von einem "Wahn" mit - es wird lediglich darüber berichtet, was man tun kann, um neu entdeckte Lücken zu schließen und was man allgemein tun kann, damit die eigenen Daten so sicher wie möglich sind, ohne dass man dafür einen Riesenaufwand und ein Informatikstudium braucht.
> ...



Darum geht es ja die Sicherheit mehr ist auch nur eine Pseudosicherheit.. Wenn man einen Heimlichen Schlüssel für ne Geheimtür die du nicht kennst hat dann nützen dir die stärksten Mauern nix. Bezogen auf das Betriebssystem sind die Mittel sogar sichtbar und werden doch nicht wahrgenommen.. Ist so als wenn deine Blutkörperchen sich gegen deinen Körper wenden.. nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist um vieles höher...
Quasi bei 100 % Wenn ein Angreifer dies zu nutzen weiß .



Hi, ich glaube du verstehst es echt nicht  , Es wird behauptet ? Ja was denn ? Alleine die Fragen die du dir stellt und nicht beantworten kannst. Zeigt  nur das du die falschen  Fragen stellst. Behauptet wird ein Prozessor Problem..  Dabei sollte man Wissen ein Prozessor muss offen sein  sonst könnte man ihn nicht Nutzen / Programmieren.. Auch  ist es kein Problem an Daten ran zu kommen die " kurz über lang " Über  ein Netzwerk Wandern müssen oder sollen. Dein Bespiele sind Irrelevant weil du genau so auf den Leim gehst, den Leuten die dir Sicherheit versprechen und  Klar  nicht  halten können .  Marketing in Reinform   Ich möchte dir jetzt auch nicht die vorgehensweise des Beschaffens von Daten in angeblich Hochgesicherten  Bereichen  erklären..  Wenn du es nicht glaubst,  was ich geschrieben habe, Glaubst du es nicht  Dein Problem.  
Und wenn du " DIE " nicht kennst ist das auch kein Problem denn es sind ja nicht nur Die    Sorry für meine Ironie aber ich kann manchmal nicht anders


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen Sicherheit ist realitv. Es kommt immer auf den Aufwand an, den ein Angreifer betreiben muss. Der sollte ausreichend groß sein, um das ganze unattraktiv zu machen. Gilt in der analogen Welt ganz genau so.



Hallo, ja aber was ist wenn der Aufwand meiner Meinung  ( für die, die meine  Bedenken kennen und ausnutzen können)  nach immer genau gleich ist  
Da die Boardmittel ja immer vorhanden sind auch die MAC etc Adressen usw.. 
Das ist das Eigentliche Scheunentor..  das für ein DRM auch zwingend notwendig ist


----------



## suggysug (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja die Sicherheit mehr ist auch nur eine Pseudosicherheit.. Wenn man einen Heimlichen Schlüssel für ne Geheimtür die du nicht kennst hat dann nützen dir die stärksten Mauern nix. Bezogen auf das Betriebssystem sind die Mittel sogar sichtbar und werden doch nicht wahrgenommen.. Ist so als wenn deine Blutkörperchen sich gegen deinen Körper wenden.. nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist um vieles höher...
> Quasi bei 100 % Wenn ein Angreifer dies zu nutzen weiß .
> 
> 
> ...



Here we goes... @ Verschwörungstheorien.

Dein Aussagen beschränken sich nur auf ein fiktiven Punkt, das der Aggressor irgendwelche Verantwortlichen sind. Nun würde ich auch gern wissen wen du meinst?
Intel? Behörden? 
Dass man den Computer nicht 100% schützen kann ist Allgemein bekannt. Ich sehe da auch keinen Sicherheitswahn sondern nur die Tatsache das eine kritische Sicherheutslücke endeckt wurde. Wusste Intel davor bescheid? Vermutlich sonst hätte dort der CEO nicht gewisse Aktienanteile verkauft.
https://www.focus.de/finanzen/boerse/aktien/sicherheitsluecke-in-computer-chips-intel-chef-wusste-bescheid-und-verkaufte-massenhaft-aktien_id_8231683.html
Allerdings wird auch das nur vermutet. Oder vielleicht wars ein Sicherheitslücke die die CIA genutzt hat? Man (wir oder auch die Presse) weis es nicht und jetzt irgendwelche wirren Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen macht es auch nicht besser sondern deutlich abendteuerlicher als es vielleicht ist. Vielleicht war es auch einfach das banalste und es wurde tatsächlich erst jetzt endeckt ohne das Intel oder Regierung bescheid wussten?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Hallo, ja aber was ist wenn der Aufwand meiner Meinung  ( für die, die meine  Bedenken kennen und ausnutzen können)  nach immer genau gleich ist



Ja ne gell, oder


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Man sieht vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht..  Bezogen auf die Rechner  bedeutet das , das  MANIPULATIONEN  vielfach Leichter  ist , als sich  die  meisten vorstellen können, Und meiner Meinung von Staatlichen  Diensten  usw ausgehen  und Firmen  die sich des  DRM Verschrieben haben. somit ist dieses Scheunentor, für Firmen die ihre Daten schützen müssen  (Patente , Forschung und Entwicklung ) viel schlimmer, und  dazu bedarf es eben nicht die  in den Medien  neuen Möglichkeit des angeblichen Fehlers in den CPUs Und genau darauf wollte ich hinweisen.
Ist vielleicht der nächste Supergau  der bald bekannt wird oder auch nicht weil dann bracht es ein vollkommen neues Betriebssystem und neue DRM Prozessoren


----------



## suggysug (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Man sieht vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht..  Bezogen auf die Rechner  bedeutet das , das  MANIPULATIONEN  vielfach Leichter  ist , als sich  die  meisten vorstellen können, Und meiner Meinung von Staatlichen  Diensten  usw ausgehen  und Firmen  die sich des  DRM Verschrieben haben. somit ist dieses Scheunentor, für Firmen die ihre Daten schützen müssen  (Patente , Forschung und Entwicklung ) viel schlimmer, und  dazu bedarf es eben nicht die  in den Medien  neuen Möglichkeit des angeblichen Fehlers in den CPUs Und genau darauf wollte ich hinweisen.
> Ist vielleicht der nächste Supergau  der bald bekannt wird oder auch nicht weil dann bracht es ein vollkommen neues Betriebssystem und neue DRM Prozessoren



Wenn das so wäre, wären viele Terroranschläge vereitelt und anderweitige Kriminelle dingfest. Genauso würde es vielen Raubkopierer an den Kragen gehen. Oder tatsächlich Ideen von FIrmenrechner schon gestohlen worden sein. Allerdings kann ich in der Endwicklung der Welt nicht solche Muster erkennen. Im Gegenteil nach wie vor ist das Internet und die dazugehörigen Rechner (oder anderweitigen Plattformen) ein Rückzugspunkt der nicht einfach so nebenbei gefilzt werden kann. Vor allem nicht wenn man es nicht will. 
Selbstverständlich gibt es noch mehr Sicherheitslücken am Rechner und es gibt genug Leute die sich damit beschäftigen die zu finden (je nach dem ob diese Leute uns schaden wollen oder auch uns schützen wollen). Jeder der ein Produkt entworfen hat kennt das Problem. Er erschafft was und wenn es fertig ist finden sich erst danach die Fehler, jetzt ist aber ein Rechner kein Kühlschrank sondern hochkomplex da können solche Probleme auftreten. Ganz ohne Hintergrundgedanken. (Und auch bei Routinierten verfahren ist sowas nicht auszuschließen) Trotzdem würde ich das ganze nicht überdramatisieren.


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Here we goes... @ Verschwörungstheorien.
> 
> Dein Aussagen beschränken sich nur auf ein fiktiven Punkt, das der Aggressor irgendwelche Verantwortlichen sind. Nun würde ich auch gern wissen wen du meinst?
> Intel? Behörden?
> ...



Hi,ja  als Verantwortliche kannst du mal alle annehmen die solches Böse tun   Es ist Irrelevant ob Staatliche Stelle oder gewöhnliche Verbrecher   Computersabotage begehen . Auch sind es ja deine und der Presse etc. die Nebulös ne Intel verschwörung aufgegriffen und vielleicht angenommen haben
Das ändert aber an der "Panik"  nix  ( Eh das ist doch Ironisch überspitz  ob Panik oder Wahn  
Aber meine Berechtigen Darstellungen kannst du ja mal selber Überprüfen. vielleicht kommt ja der Ah Ha Effekt.
nehme mal ne Linux Distru und versuche mal das Remot Programm zu Deinstallieren dazu alle Admin  Tools die man zu Überwachung einsetzt 
und beobachte in diesem zusammenhang  die , bzw deine  DRM Kenntnisse.. 
bevor du das machst solltest du auch das "Bildschirmausdruck" Programm deinstallieren.   so wirst du dem Rätzel  und der eigentlichen Gefahr auf die Spur kommen Mehr sage ich aber erst mal nicht


----------



## Loosa (11. Januar 2018)

Von wegen Sicherheit. Gibt es für Windows eigentlich sowas wie Little Snitch für Mac OS (kleine Petze )? Das Tool finde ich einfach super!

Anders als normale Firewalls kümmert sich das weniger um Anfragen von außen sondern kontrolliert was ein Programm rein- und rausfunken will. Und zwar _jede_ App und _jeden_ Port den sie nutzen will. Anfangs ist es lästig das sauber zu konfigurieren, weil man auch erstmal gucken muss welcher Server warum kontaktiert wird. Denn sogar wenn das System die Uhrzeit synchronisieren will braucht das eine Erlaubnis.

Man kann sogar in Echtzeit verfolgen was passiert. Ohne dieses Tool wäre mir die Menge an Kommunikation nie so aufgefallen. Nichts besorgniserregendes, aber informativ. Der Rechner unterhält sich immens mehr mit dem Netz als ich.


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, wären viele Terroranschläge vereitelt (@ 11.Sep) und anderweitige Kriminelle dingfest. Genauso würde es vielen Raubkopierer an den Kragen gehen. Oder tatsächlich Ideen von FIrmenrechner schon gestohlen worden sein. Allerdings kann ich in der Endwicklung der Welt nicht solche Muster erkennen. Im Gegenteil nach wie vor ist Internet und die dazugehörigen Rechner (oder anderweitigen Plattformen) ein Rückzugspunkt der nicht einfach so nebenbei gefilzt werden kann. Vor allem nicht wenn man es nicht will.
> Selbstverständlich gibt es noch mehr Sicherheitslücken am Rechner und es gibt genug Leute die sich damit beschäftigen die zu finden (je nach dem ob diese Leute uns Schaden wollen oder auch uns Schützen wollen). Jeder der ein Produkt entworfen hat kennt das Problem. Er erschafft was und wenn es fertig ist finden sich erst danach die Fehler, jetzt ist aber ein Rechner kein Kühlschrank sondern hochkomplex da können solche Probleme auftreten. Ganz ohne Hintergrundgedanken. (Und auch bei Routinierten verfahren ist sowas nicht auszuschließen)



Hi, Ach Komm schon du hast Vergessen das jeder Abmahnanwalt dir was ganz anderes erzählen würde

Das geht so leicht an deine Daten zu kommen und wird so Kompliziert dargestellt wie bei einem Zaubertrick. Das ist ja der Trick.
Gruß


----------



## suggysug (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Hi, Ach Komm schon du hast Vergessen das jeder Abmahnanwalt dir was ganz anderes erzählen würde
> 
> Das geht so leicht an deine Daten zu kommen und wird so Kompliziert dargestellt wie bei einem Zaubertrick. Das ist ja der Trick.
> Gruß



Zeig es mir. (Ich bin jetzt noch 10 Min online, sollte ja kein Problem sein, ist ja leicht.)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Anders als normale Firewalls kümmert sich das weniger um Anfragen von außen sondern kontrolliert was rausfunkt.



Genau das das ist eigentliche Aufgabe einer "Normalen Firewall". Die werden nur meistens so konfiguriert, dass jeglicher ausgehender Verkehr durchgewunken wird, weil normale Nutzer in der heutigen Zeit sonst verzweifeln würden.
P.S. Die Windows Firewall ist _keine_ normale Firewall


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Von wegen Sicherheit. Gibt es für Windows eigentlich sowas wie Little Snitch für Mac OS (kleine Petze )? Das Tool finde ich einfach super!
> 
> Anders als normale Firewalls kümmert sich das weniger um Anfragen von außen sondern kontrolliert was rausfunkt. Und zwar _jede_ App und _jeden_ Port den sie nutzen will. Anfangs ist es lästig das sauber zu konfigurieren, weil man auch erstmal gucken muss welcher Server warum kontaktiert wird. Denn sogar wenn das System die Uhrzeit synchronisieren will braucht das eine Erlaubnis.
> 
> Man kann sogar in Echtzeit verfolgen was rein- und rausfunkt. Ohne dieses Tool wäre mir die Menge an Kommunikation nie so aufgefallen. Bei mir nie was besorgniserregendes, aber der Rechner unterhält sich immens mehr mit dem Netz als ich.



Hi, ja  und die eigenen Prozesse bzw Integrierten Programme die auf der einen Seite Nützlich für einen sein können können auf der anderen Seite das Scheunen Tor sein, Wie Bildschirmdrucke 
eines gewöhnlichen Bildverarbeitungsprogramm wo jeder Virenscanner  still  bleibt.. das ist nur ein Puzzel  wenn du angeblich Anonym auf dein Postfach zugreifst  schwub hat man eventuell schon den echten Namen bzw oder Anhaltspunkte das dann verkleinert als Info oder auch nur Speicherabbild  weiterverarbeitet wird.. geht recht fix  dazu Legale Prozesse Remote Feherberichte usw und kein Scanner bekommt was mit! 
da gehen aber noch ganz andere Sachen  so und da alleine sollte deutlich werden das egal wie man seinen Rechner absichert mit den erlaubten bestandteilen  ist das System  zu Offen für  Patente oder Firmengeheimnisse . Nur leider ist das viel zu wenig beachtet worden und wird  wie ein Zaubertrick von vielen nicht wahrgenommen.. Ist ja auch von einigen bestimmt auch so gewünscht


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Man sieht vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht..  Bezogen auf die Rechner  bedeutet das , das  MANIPULATIONEN  vielfach Leichter  ist , als sich  die  meisten vorstellen können, Und meiner Meinung von Staatlichen  Diensten  usw ausgehen  und Firmen  die sich des  DRM Verschrieben haben. somit ist dieses Scheunentor, für Firmen die ihre Daten schützen müssen  (Patente , Forschung und Entwicklung ) viel schlimmer, und  dazu bedarf es eben nicht die  in den Medien  neuen Möglichkeit des angeblichen Fehlers in den CPUs Und genau darauf wollte ich hinweisen.
Ist vielleicht der nächste Supergau  der bald bekannt wird oder auch nicht weil dann bracht es ein vollkommen neues Betriebssystem und neue DRM Prozessoren

PS: es wird mit Sicherheit Prozessor befehle geben die der Masse verborgen bleiben ;.)
und gleichzeitig aber findige Leute einfach durch ausprobiere entdecken..


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Zeig es mir. (Ich bin jetzt noch 10 Min online, sollte ja kein Problem sein, ist ja leicht.)



Ich hacke doch nicht ! will doch nicht  böse sein...
gruß


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Zeig es mir. (Ich bin jetzt noch 10 Min online, sollte ja kein Problem sein, ist ja leicht.)


gruß nach Wendelstein


----------



## suggysug (11. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> gruß nach Wendelstein



Der war gut! Steht bei hier öffentlich auf PCgames. ^^
Aber danke.


----------



## Loosa (11. Januar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Genau das das ist eigentliche Aufgabe einer "Normalen Firewall". Die werden nur meistens so konfiguriert, dass jeglicher ausgehender Verkehr durchgewunken wird, weil normale Nutzer in der heutigen Zeit sonst verzweifeln würden.



Hm, da hast du sicher Recht. Die Firewall auf restriktiv zu stellen bedeutet eine Menge Arbeit und Recherche, und wer will das schon? Wo es zu 99,99...% ja auch so passt.
Aber bei Angriffen ist die Gefahr weniger was reinkommt, sondern was danach rausgeht.

Aber so im Detail habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. Mittlerweile wird sogar auf einer Weltkarte angezeigt wohin es gehen soll. Anfrage nach EU ok, aber lass Asien mal draußen, oder so. 

Bei anderen Firewalls scheitert es oft schon den eigenen Server zu erlauben, andere aber nicht. Da gibt es nur Netzzugriff: ja/nein. Oder ich war zu doof das entsprechend einzustellen.


----------



## Cyberthom (12. Januar 2018)

Zeigt mir das du nicht ganz auf der Leitung stehst. Aber trotz allem sind das  aufgebauschte Probleme , für mich  eher ne Fake News mit dem ziel das DRM  "Endgültig " zu Implementieren wobei die daran Beteidigt sind. nicht unbedingt alle dies  Wissen müssen..   ergibt sich halt oder ist halt ne selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung wie in der Offenbarung  Die ja auch anderes Verlaufen könnte, aber nicht wird..
Keiner kann Kaufen oder Verkaufen ohne... ( das kennst du bestimmt das Zitat!) 

Und das Software Firmen dich Kennen und dir Patches auf dein PC  (Achtung Ironie: )ganz wie mit Geisterhand auf deinen PC bringen von Firmen die mit Schlupflöcher für ihre Staatsdienst aufwarten bzw. Kooperieren müssen. Quasi Diktatorisch Verdonnert werden diese zu Verfügung zu stellen.. Und du stellst solche Fragen ? Echt jetzt ..
Für die , die mit wer sind "die" so ihre Probleme haben bzw lauter Fragezeichen im Kopf haben, sollten spätestens jetzt zumindest ein paar weniger in der Birne haben 
gruß


PS: es würde  dir nix bringen wenn ich deinen PC nicht hacken könnte, selbst wenn nicht, es gibt genug die das können bzw. auch tun!
Ich bin gegen jede Art von Computersabotage Fremder Rechner!  Und sollte Gesetzgeber dies für Legal erachten ist das im Prinzip  so , wie eine Gruppe von Männer die Frauen vergewaltigen weil die  Frauen  gerade Demokratisch in der Minderheit sind. So geht Recht auch nicht. Was einem leider von fast allen Politiker angeblich Demokratisch alles für Lügen erzählt werden. Ein Mehrheit Demokratie bedeutet eben nicht das sie Legal Handelt selbst wenn diese  ein Gesetz beschließt. das sollte Klar sein. Das Grundgesetz sieht deshalb auch den Ungehorsam gegenüber den Gesetzgeber eindeutig zu Recht vor! Oh ich schweife ab  oder doch nicht und es hängt alles doch zusammen?


Demokratie ist nur die geschickteste Form einer Diktatur.. die Leute werden getäuscht.. Verblendet


----------



## suggysug (12. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Zeigt mir das du nicht ganz auf der Leitung stehst. Aber trotz allem sind das  aufgebauschte Probleme , für mich  eher ne Fake News mit dem ziel das DRM  "Endgültig " zu Implementieren wobei die daran Beteidigt sind. nicht unbedingt alle dies  Wissen müssen..   ergibt sich halt oder ist halt ne selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung wie in der Offenbarung  Die ja auch anderes Verlaufen könnte, aber nicht wird..
> Keiner kann Kaufen oder Verkaufen ohne... ( das kennst du bestimmt das Zitat!)
> 
> Und das Software Firmen dich Kennen und dir Patches auf dein PC  (Achtung Ironie: )ganz wie mit Geisterhand auf deinen PC bringen von Firmen die mit Schlupflöcher für ihre Staatsdienst aufwarten bzw. Kooperieren müssen. Quasi Diktatorisch Verdonnert werden diese zu Verfügung zu stellen.. Und du stellst solche Fragen ? Echt jetzt ..
> ...



Und trotzdem kann es genauso was anderes sein.
Es gibt andere die behaupten das wir im Hintergrund von Templern oder Außerirdischen kontrolliert werden.
Für mich sind das ganze erstmal Verschwörungstheorien deine Meinung zur  Thematik zähle ich dazu. Einen "gesundes" Mißtrauen gegen Behörden ist heutzutage normal (gehe ich mal von aus). Aber ich werde jetzt nicht hinter jeder Möglichkeit irgendwelche Theorien mutmaßen die ich erstmal nicht nachweisen kann.

Ich bezweifle nicht das es Sicherheitslücken gibt sondern das sie bewusst von Firmen gemacht und vertuscht werden damit Staaten es zur Kontrolle verwenden.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2018)

Eine Backdoor für Staaten (sowohl auf Software- wie auch auf Hardwareseite) werden *immer* bewußt eingerichtet werden und auch weiter existieren. Sowohl bei Betriebssystemen wie auch bei Hardware. Auch Dinge wie Staatstrojaner die notfalls auch durch seriöse Firmen im Staatsauftrag eingeschleust werden (via harmlos wirkenden Updates) sind mit Sicherheit auch Alltag und das läßt sich nicht vermeiden. Zumindestens bei Leuten, wo der Staat vermutet, daß er fündig wird (z.B. Reichsbürger oder radikale politische Gruppierungen, egal ob links, rechts, Islam oder was auch immer). Keine Frage. Das läßt sich nicht ändern. Auch ein Linux ist davor nicht gefeit. Der normale User wird davon aber in 99% der Fälle sicher nicht betroffen sein.

Einzige Möglichkeit dem aus den Weg zu gehen: Leben wie im 19. Jahrhundert. Ohne Internet, ohne Technik jedweder Art, ohne Kreditkarten, Bankkonten u.a., Rückzug aus der Stadt in die Natur, in den Wald und dort leben. Ob das allerdings dann am Ende wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, möchte ich einmal bezweifeln.

Eine gewisse Skepsis bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist zwar gut und gesund, aber jetzt hinter jeder Ecke eine Verschwörung zu vermuten und glauben man ist so wichtig und hat für sich sooo viel zu verlieren, wenn der Staat mal schaut der lebt ungesund.

Bei mir werden die (falls die mal bei mir stöbern sollten) nichts finden und weiterziehen. Und ob die ein Pinup sehen oder einen auf dem PC installierten Shooter ist mir dabei echt Banane. Ich habe keine Daten wo ich mir Sorgen machen müßte, daß diese mir auf die Füße fallen könnten.

Das ist wie das Thema Kameras im öffentlichen Raum. Ob mich da eine Kamera auf öffentlichen Territorium filmt oder nicht ist mir Banane. Im Gegenteil freue ich mich über die (subjektiv) gewonnene Sicherheit. Das heißt die dann objektiv vorhanden ist, wenn die Videoaufnahmen überwacht und/oder zeitnah ausgewertet werden, wenn es notwendig wird (bei einem Überfall, Vergewaltigungen, Körperverletzungen etc. pp.) 

Ob mich da eine Kamera beim Döner essen filmt oder bei popeln ist mir dabei Wurst. Es zählt der Sicherheitsgewinn, den die Kamera erreichen soll. Und zu verbergen habe ich auch nichts. Von daher können die gern die Kameras installieren, wenn daraus eine höhere Sicherheit für die Bevölkerung resultiert.

Allerdings nur aufzuzeichnen ohne daß das jemand die Videos anschaut oder im Idealfall zeitgleich beobachtet und dann eingreift ist natürlich sinnfrei. Dann muß hinter der Maßnahme auch der weitere, notwendige logistische Aufwand stehen, damit diese Aufnahmen auch ihren Sinn erfüllen.

Ebenso sehe ich als wichtigen Punkt die Gesichtserkennung. Um Täter zu identifizieren. Und bei Vermummten würde ich auch entsprechend durchgreifen, wenn deren Vermummung nicht in irgendeiner Form "logisch" nachvollziehbar ist. Sprich eiskalter Winter um das Gesicht zu schützen. Was natürlich weiterhin Lücken für Täter läßt, ganz klar. Aber es vermindert zumindestens die potentiellen Angriffs-/Vermummungsmöglichkeiten und schafft hier mehr gefühlte Sicherheit.

Und 100%ig sicher ist kein System. Nicht mal die NSA-Server oder andere. Es ist nur eine Frage, welchen Aufwand man zum hacken betreiben muß. Man kann es Leuten (Hackern) schwerer machen, daß die dann bei einem 08/15 Menschen kein Interesse haben etwas zu suchen oder Daten abzugreifen. Weil der Aufwand hierfür unrationell hoch ist. Aber direkt vermeiden kann man es nicht, wenn jemand Know How und Manpower darauf ansetzt. Und wie gesagt Spectre und Meltdown sind für Angriffe auf Privat-PC denkbar ungeeignet weil der Aufwand für das Ausnutzen dieser Leaks irrational hoch ist. Anders bei Firmen mit entsprechend wertvollen Daten wo sich ein umfassender und aufwändiger Angriff lohnt (Wirtschaftsspionage z.B.). Von daher sind diese beiden Leaks als Gefahrenquelle für Privatleute eher sekundär und es wird für Privatpersonen darum mehr Phobie darum betrieben als es Sinn macht. Ja es ist ein Leak, ja er betrifft auch gewisse Zielgruppen. Aber für den stink normalen Privatuser haben beide Leaks (Spectre und Meltdown) eigentlich keine wirkliche Bedeutung.

Der klassische Angriff auf Privat-PC ist immer noch der Trojaner/Keylogger bzw. das Verschlüsselungstool mit Erpresserschreiben über die Email oder Phishingseiten, die nach Paßwörtern fragen. Oder der Hacker probiert bei Kundenaccounts die Paßwörter durch. Wenn man den/die Accounts aber 2-Step-Authentifizierung gesichert hat (soweit dies angeboten wird) ist dieses Problem aber auch schon keines mehr.

Der Anonymus-Hacker der Server darauf ansetzt, einen Privat-PC zu knacken ist ein Märchen. Den Aufwand betreibt ein Hacker nicht, weil es zu ineffizient ist. Dafür ist der einzelne Privatmann bzw. das potentiell zu erwartende Ergebnis unter dem Strich viel zu uninteressant in der Relation. Um effektiv zu sein sucht man bei diesen Leuten deutlich einfachere Wege um ans Ziel zu gelangen. Siehe oben. Alles was darüber hinausgeht ist bei 99,9% der Privat-PC zu aufwändig und daher für Hacker uninteressant.

Hacker suchen sich den leichten Weg. Finden die ohne größeren Aufwand keinen Zugang zu fremden Daten/Computern von einfachen Privatpersonen suchen die sich das nächste potentielle Opfer aus. Davon gibt es weltweit immer noch mehr als genügend. Und diese genügend vorhandene Kundschaft werden die so oder so finden. Dumme Leute, die bezüglich Datensicherheit nicht dazulernen wollen oder können, die nicht auf Sicherheit bedacht sind und Paßwörter weitergeben oder Passwörter verwenden wie "1234" oder "Password" wird es immer auch weiterhin geben. Trotz aller Warnungen selbst im TV.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Backdoor für Staaten (sowohl auf Software- wie auch auf Hardwareseite) werden immer bewußt eingerichtet werden und auch weiter existieren.



die werden nicht IMMER bewusst vom hersteller eingerichtet, wenn überhaupt. 
das sollte man doch spätestens aus wannacry gelernt haben. 



> Dafür ist der einzelne Privatmann viel zu uninteressant. Um effektiv zu sein sucht man bei diesen Leuten deutlich einfachere Wege. Siehe oben. Alles was darüber hinausgeht ist bei 99,9% der Privat-PC zu aufwändig und daher für Hacker uninteressant, weil ineffektiv.



auch privat-pcs sind für kriminelle interessant. denk mal an bot-netze, aktuell vor allem im zusammenhang mit cryptomining.


----------



## Loosa (12. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch Dinge wie Staatstrojaner die notfalls auch durch seriöse Firmen eingeschleust werden sind Alltag und lassen sich nicht vermeiden. Keine Frage. Das läßt sich nicht ändern. Auch ein Linux ist davor nicht gefeit



So weit so richtig. Wobei der deutsche ja relativ peinlich ist.



> Eine Backdoor für Staaten (sowohl auf Software- wie auch auf Hardwareseite) werden *immer* bewußt eingerichtet werden und auch weiter existieren. Sowohl bei Betriebssystemen wie auch bei Hardware.



Was meinst du mit _weiter existieren_? Mir wäre neu, dass es sowas geben soll. 

Da bewegen wir uns schon _sehr_ Richtung Mondlandungsverschwörung. In einem absoluten Überwachungsstaat wie China ist das vielleicht denkbar. Aber bei uns? Sorry, dafür sind unsere Regierungen einfach zu menschlich ( = fehlerhaft). Die sind schlicht zu dämlich um so etwas koordinieren zu können (ohne das es herauskommt). Dafür müssten zehntausende Personen (Entwickler, Wissenschaftler, Regierungsbeamte, Sicherheitsbehörden, Politiker) und hunderte/tausende Firmen zusammenarbeiten.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so etwas herauskommt steigt exponentiell mit der Anzahl der Beteiligten. Ganz zu schweigen von Unbeteiligten, die solche Einfalltore zufällig entdecken.


Außerdem bedeutet _jede_ Backdoor eine Schwächung der gesamten Sicherheit. Was meinst du, warum die IT-Konzerne sich so dagegen wehren? Apple argumentierte ja genau damit, dass mit einer verordneten Backdoor deren Datenschutz komplett ausgehebelt würde.
Es steht außer Frage, dass die Geheimdienste spionieren wo sie nur können (und nicht immer dürfen). Aber ich  glaube kaum, dass es so dystopisch abläuft wie du vermutest. Dafür sind wir einfach zu doof.


----------



## suggysug (12. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eine Backdoor für Staaten (sowohl auf Software- wie auch auf Hardwareseite) werden *immer* bewußt eingerichtet werden und auch weiter existieren. Sowohl bei Betriebssystemen wie auch bei Hardware. Auch Dinge wie Staatstrojaner die notfalls auch durch seriöse Firmen im Staatsauftrag eingeschleust werden (via harmlos wirkenden Updates) sind mit Sicherheit auch Alltag und das läßt sich nicht vermeiden. Zumindestens bei Leuten, wo der Staat vermutet, daß er fündig wird (z.B. Reichsbürger oder radikale politische Gruppierungen, egal ob links, rechts, Islam oder was auch immer). Keine Frage. Das läßt sich nicht ändern. Auch ein Linux ist davor nicht gefeit. Der normale User wird davon aber in 99% der Fälle sicher nicht betroffen sein.
> 
> usw..



Genau das glaub ich eben nicht, wie gesagt ein Rechner ist sehr komplex und anfällig für kleine schwer-zu-findene Fehler.

Gerade der Staatstrojaner war nicht unbekannt, es war kein streng geheimes Projekt einer Geheimpolizei sondern eine offizielles Überwachungsystem das angekündigt wurde.
Und sich auch nur auf Messengerdienste beschränkt.

Isis und Terroristen der heutigen Zeit organisieren sich Online und würden die Behörden so lockerflockig PC filzen, würde vieles in den letzten Jahren nicht passiert sein. Den am meisten verwundert und überfordert an den Anschlägen waren Polizei und Behörden. (Da wird auch der Staatstrojaner nicht viel ändern )

Das bedeutet nicht das es keine Sicherheitlücken gibt und das Staaten es nicht versuchen über die an Infos zu kommen. Aber effektiv und zielstrebend ist was anderes und vor allem nicht leicht. (Wir sind kein Buch für Hacker das sie mal so einfach auf schlagen und lesen können)

Es ist einfach sehr unwahrscheinlich das Firmen wie Intel sowas freiwillig für Staaten einbauen. Das wäre für beide Seiten schlecht.


----------



## Cyberthom (12. Januar 2018)

Egal ob Reichsbürger  oder andere... sind oft der selbe Wahn..  Egal Welche Flagge man anbetet ob verbotene Reichsflaggen oder die Deutsche Schwarze Rot Gold oder die Ami Flagge 
Ist alles der selbe Unheil denn alle Staatssymbole richten sich gegen anders Denkende und benutzen die selben Zwangsmitgliedschaft  und Gebiets Diebstahl ... Auch dienen solche nur andere Menschen auszugrenzen  nur weil sie ne andere Hautfarbe oder andere  Körperlichen Merkmale haben, die denen nicht zusagen. Also sind sehr wohl Regierungen   die für  "alles" Elend in der Welt verantwortlich!
da alles zusammen hängt, und im Zusammenhang steht.  Deshalb bin ich auch gegen Politik an sich weil egal ob Reichsregierung oder wie die sich die alle Nennen mögen. Alles Diktatoren und  Heuchlerische Feinde der echten Menschenrechte.

Jetzt zu sagen ( im Alter..) ja lebe mal ohne .. ist einfach zu billig und Undifferenziert. würde aber trotzdem funktionieren


----------



## Cyberthom (12. Januar 2018)

Egal ob Reichsbürger  oder andere... sind oft der selbe Wahn..  Egal Welche Flagge man anbetet ob verbotene Reichsflaggen oder die Deutsche Schwarze Rot Gold oder die Ami Flagge 
Ist alles der selbe Unheil denn alle Staatssymbole richten sich gegen anders Denkende und benutzen die selben Zwangsmitgliedschaft  und Gebiets Diebstahl ... Auch dienen solche nur andere Menschen auszugrenzen  nur weil sie ne andere Hautfarbe oder andere  Körperlichen Merkmale haben, die denen nicht zusagen. Also sind sehr wohl Regierungen   die für  "alles" Elend in der Welt verantwortlich!
da alles zusammen hängt, und im Zusammenhang steht.  Deshalb bin ich auch gegen Politik an sich weil egal ob Reichsregierung oder wie die sich die alle Nennen mögen. Alles Diktatoren und  Heuchlerische Feinde der echten Menschenrechte.

Jetzt zu sagen ( im Alter..) ja lebe mal ohne .. ist einfach zu billig und Undifferenziert. würde aber trotzdem funktionieren


----------



## suggysug (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da bewegen wir uns schon _sehr_ Richtung Mondlandungsverschwörung. In einem absoluten Überwachungsstaat wie China ist das vielleicht denkbar. Aber bei uns? Sorry, dafür sind unsere Regierungen einfach zu menschlich ( = fehlerhaft). Die sind schlicht zu dämlich um so etwas koordinieren zu können (ohne das es herauskommt).



Nun wissen wir aber, dass eine ganze Menge Dinge, die wir in einem Rechtsstaat bis vor Kurzem für undenkbar gehalten haben, tatsächlich praktiziert werden (nicht unbedingt in Deutschland, aber zumindest in den USA). Stichwort Prism und alles was damit zusamenhängt, bis hin zu Geheimgerichten. Bei dieser sehr lebendigen Verschwörungspraxis muss man einfach auch mit weiteren Schweinereien rechnen, von denen Snowden noch nichts wusste. Die (gewählte) Regierung muss da nicht einmal aktiv involviert sein, es reicht wenn sie ihren Behörden genug Spielraum lässt.

Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass es zwangsläufig in jeder Software eine staatliche backdoor gibt, aber man kann durchaus damit rechnen und dementsprechend vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich auch gegen Politik an sich


 Du bist also für pure Anarchie und dass jede Familie für sich selber zu sorgen hat? Denn das würde Deine Aussage ja bedeuten. Allein schon wenn die Stammesfamilie A mit der Stammesfamilie B beschließt, ein "Dorf" zu gründen und dann mit einem anderen "Dorf" aus 2 anderen Stammesfamilien Kontakt aufnimmt, um zu handeln, zusammenzuarbeiten oder auch gegenseitige Grenzen aufzuzeigen (sowohl territorial als auch vom Verhalten her) IST das nämlich schon Politik...


----------



## suggysug (12. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bist also für pure Anarchie und dass jede Familie für sich selber zu sorgen hat? Denn das würde Deine Aussage ja bedeuten. Allein schon wenn die Stammesfamilie A mit der Stammesfamilie B beschließt, ein "Dorf" zu gründen und dann mit einem anderen "Dorf" aus 2 anderen Stammesfamilien Kontakt aufnimmt, um zu handeln, zusammenzuarbeiten oder auch gegenseitige Grenzen aufzuzeigen (sowohl territorial als auch vom Verhalten her) IST das nämlich schon Politik...



Danach die mächtigsten Dörfer andere Dörfer aufnehmen/übernehmen oder auslöschen.

Klingt nach Steinzeit.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Danach die mächtigsten Dörfer andere Dörfer aufnehmen/übernehmen oder auslöschen.
> 
> Klingt nach Steinzeit.


 Ja, in der Konsequenz klingt das nach dem, was der IS oder die "Reichsbürger" so im Hirn haben, oder auch nicht haben. Die beiden Gruppen sind sich gar nicht mal so unähnlich, nur dass der IS hübsche Frauen hat, die keiner sehen DARF, und die Reichsbürger Frauen haben, die keiner sehen WILL...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2018)

Der Test von Ashampoo scheint nicht wirklich zu funktionieren. Der zeigt bei mir bei Meltdown ok an aber bei Spectre verwundbar ? Obwohl ich den Mainboard-Patch von MSI bereits installiert habe....


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> So weit so richtig. Wobei der deutsche ja relativ peinlich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist leider nichts neues. In den USA z.B. wurde von Apple und Microsoft verlangt eine Backdoor im System einzufügen. Apple hatte sich offiziell geweigert. Ob nur nach außen hin oder ob die Firma das bislang tatsächlich verhindern konnte ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber die Situation gab es tatsächlich. Und einige IT-Experten sind der Meinung, daß diese Situation nicht neu ist und daß solche Backdoors bei gewissen Anwendungen tatsächlich bereits existieren.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Test von Ashampoo scheint nicht wirklich zu funktionieren. Der zeigt bei mir bei Meltdown ok an aber bei Spectre verwundbar ? Obwohl ich den Mainboard-Patch von MSI bereits installiert habe....


 ich vermute mal, dass das Tool nicht einen Angriff simuliert und schaut, ob er klappt, sondern einfach nur prüft, welche Updates schon drauf sind und ob die CPU überhaupt zu den betroffenen Prozessoren gehört. BIOS-Updates von Mainboards haben die vlt (noch) nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2018)

Vermute ich auch. Mein Skylake gehört aber definitiv mit in die Liste hinein (leider). Bin mal gespannt Bislang merke ich jedenfalls keinen Performanceeinbruch.


----------



## suggysug (12. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vermute ich auch. Mein Skylake gehört aber definitiv mit in die Liste hinein (leider). Bin mal gespannt Bislang merke ich jedenfalls keinen Performanceeinbruch.



Ach die 5% bei Skylake merkst du aktiv eh nicht ^^.


----------



## Wubaron (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XiaoLin (13. Januar 2018)

ashampoo,pffff einmal vor jahren schon hatte ich mal ein programm von denen installiert,das hat mir soooo sehr gefallen,das ich daraufhin beschlossen habe:egal worum es sich handelt ashampoo kommt nicht mehr zum einsatz.
zu spectre und meltdown kann ich nur sagen :100% sicher war und ist nur der tod alles andere ist offen.wer sich verrückt machen lässt hat selber schuld oder wenig ahnung vom PC.
denn das sind nur die bekannten lücken  ...
am beste geldgeschäfte analog regeln...ach ja das wird natürlich schwer ,man versucht ja genau das abzuschaffen...warum wohl...hmmm 
so das reicht für heute
sayonara


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2018)

XiaoLin schrieb:


> ashampoo,pffff einmal vor jahren schon hatte ich mal ein programm von denen installiert,das hat mir soooo sehr gefallen,das ich daraufhin beschlossen habe:egal worum es sich handelt ashampoo kommt nicht mehr zum einsatz.


Ashampoo hat verdammt gute Software! 

Ich nutze seit Jahren gerne den Photo Commander, Music Studio, Snap und WinOptimizer. Das Ashampoo Brennprogramm Burning Studio ist auch allererste Güte. Dann haben sie mit Ashampoo Office noch Softmaker Office lizensiert, das beste Office neben Microsoft Office (wobei man da natürlich auch gleich das Original von Softmaker direkt nehmen könnte).  Auch Ashampoo Antivirus ist sehr gut, die haben dort nämlich einfach zwei bekannte Engines lizensiert (u.a. Bitdefender) und unter ein Dach gepackt, die sich ergänzen.
Bei Preis/Leistung gibt es meiner Ansicht nach keine vergleichbare Software mit der Qualität. Insbesondere bekommt man bei Ashampoo ja auch die Vorjahresversion bei Aktionen geschenkt oder man kann eine kostenfreie abgespeckte Version nutzen (die mit den Jahreszahlen im Namen).


----------



## martog1 (14. Januar 2018)

Super das Programm bringt Fehler beim Prüfen der Schwachstelle. Und nun? Was sagt mir das?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2018)

martog1 schrieb:


> Super das Programm bringt Fehler beim Prüfen der Schwachstelle. Und nun? Was sagt mir das?



Dass das Programm bei dir nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Von wegen Sicherheit. Gibt es für Windows eigentlich sowas wie Little Snitch für Mac OS (kleine Petze )? Das Tool finde ich einfach super!


... das Tool ist wirklich super.



> Anders als normale Firewalls kümmert sich das weniger um Anfragen von außen sondern kontrolliert was ein Programm rein- und rausfunken will. Und zwar _jede_ App und _jeden_ Port den sie nutzen will. Anfangs ist es lästig das sauber zu konfigurieren, weil man auch erstmal gucken muss welcher Server warum kontaktiert wird. Denn sogar wenn das System die Uhrzeit synchronisieren will braucht das eine Erlaubnis.[...]


... macht doch jede nicht kostenlose Firewall auch, du kannst z.B. Kaspersky auch so konfigurieren, dass jede App, jede Verbindung etc. vom Nutzer freigegeben und bestätigt werden muss.

Das ist eben das Problem von sicheren Umgebungen: sie müssen erstmal eingerichtet werden und das überfordert den normalen User maximal. Ich weiß noch als ich auf meinem Macbook Air Little Snitch installiert habe und ungelogen beim ersten Start an die 100 Verbindungen bestätigen musste. 

Richtig übel wurde es, als ich damals meinen Ubuntuserver absichern wollte ... das war ein Spass hier die Firewall zu konfigurieren.

Mittlerweile läuft alles über ein NAS in Dockercontainern.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> So weit so richtig. Wobei der deutsche ja relativ peinlich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.macwelt.de/a/wie-apple-...]=Apple&r=668620621560623&lid=806153&pm_ln=90

Wenn Apple ablehnt heißt das noch lange nicht, daß andere da nicht anderer Meinung sind. So wird z.B. Microsoft oft unterstellt, daß die viel kooperativer sind. Das ist aber halt auch nicht direkt bewiesen.


----------

